# BBQ Beef , New Toy, maybe a surprise



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

saw these chucks on sale....great price, you guys have had me itching to do some pulled beef, so here we go....first run with my new guru too.












but look at this one.....is this a chuck roast?  or a rib roast that got
mislabeled?  hmmmmmmmmmmm ....did I get lucky for once?





WRB is great on beef





digi Q 2


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

Go Cappy Go...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

Dave what do you think that cut of meat is?


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2008)

I think I can get to your house before they are done.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dave what do you think that cut of meat is?



Send it down here when ya finished I'll let ya know,
Looks like meat :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

I call it a chuck....I don't think the muscle in the middle doens't look big enough to be a ribeye....
but then again WTF do I know


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

ok....thought I got lucky but it'll still be good.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 1, 2008)

I vote chuck roast.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok....thought I got lucky but it'll still be good.


Try to stay sober enought to get the finished pics...I'm not cooking anything this weekend...and its driving me crazy...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

no promises.....I'm on number 2 now


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no promises.....I'm on number 2 now


I can't even do that....working this weekend  
You'll have to have one for me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

That, is not a problem


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking good cappy! Let me know what you think of that digiq? I wanted to pull the trigger on it and upgrade from my guru but I don't have the $ as of right now!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Mar 1, 2008)

You da man Captain! #2 before 0900!

I love that chuck pulled beef.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

never had a guru, so this is my first one...so far I'm liking it a lot.
I'm running my Maverick with it to get a good idea of how it
performs..so far, it's flawless.  Big GQ got one recently and
talked me into...it's holding damn steady.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 1, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> You da man Captain! #2 before 0900!
> 
> I love that chuck pulled beef.



Ron them east coast Boys are strange like that


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking great Cappy!!  

I will have my Digi Q hopefully by next weekend!  

Hey guys if anyone is interested, I can get you a Digi Q with 10CFM Pit Viper Fan and WSM adaptor for $188.50 but you have to let me know before noon tomorrow.   That price include shipping.  If you need a different adaptor the price would go up a little but no more than $7.  E-mail me at wolferub@gmail.com if you are interested!


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looking great Cappy!!
> 
> I will have my Digi Q hopefully by next weekend!
> 
> Hey guys if anyone is interested, I can get you a Digi Q with 10CFM Pit Viper Fan and WSM adaptor for $188.50 but you have to let me know before noon tomorrow.   That price include shipping.  If you need a different adaptor the price would go up a little but no more than $7.  E-mail me at wolferub@gmail.com if you are interested!



So I guess having a Feb 28th deadline means nothing to you?   :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do you hate me so?  I'm trying to umm.... nevermind you just don't understand.......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> but look at this one.....is this a chuck roast?  or a rib roast that got
> mislabeled?  hmmmmmmmmmmm ....did I get lucky for once?



Jim I asked a butcher buddy of min and sent him your pick and here is his reply.

"It's either a 1st cut Chuck or a last cut Rib, hard to tell at that angle, but  it will make great beef sammies"


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2008)

Jim is passed out somewhere, "bunns up in a ditch".....  LOL
Try later...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks Larry, wish I had a butcher on line like that.
I was close to grilling that sucker.  By the way, here's the chuck
cuts starting with most tender.


Beef Chuck Eye Steak Boneless: 

Beef Chuck Under Blade Steak Bonless

Beef Chuck Blade Steak: 

Beef Chuck Top Blade Steak Boneless: 


Beef Chuck Mock Tender: 


These are listed roughly in the order of tenderness. The last two are perhaps best braised, and the chuck blade steak has blade bone, back bone, and rib bone.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

Finney you got a digi yet or just a regular guru?


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> thanks Larry, wish I had a butcher on line like that.
> I was close to grilling that sucker.  By the way, here's the chuck
> cuts starting with most tender.
> 
> ...



You drunk?!?!?!   There aren't any pics here.


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2008)

Just the old 'competitor' so far until group order is placed on Monday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Finney said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He thought the Digi Q took and posted pic's automatically.  He's gonna be pissed!


----------



## Griff (Mar 1, 2008)

Go Cap'n, go. I really need to do a chuck soon.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

here's pics moments before foiling...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 1, 2008)

Looking better cappy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 1, 2008)

Cappy looks like those are about a 12 pack away from passing the "Fork Test"!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

Fork is ready, just waiting


guru is amazing.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 1, 2008)

Mmmm Cappy food !


----------



## Unity (Mar 1, 2008)

They had buck-sixty-nine chuck at Safeway today. Got me an 8 1/2 pound one. Thinking about it is making me really hungry.

How's the temp on yours comin', Cap'n?

--John


----------



## john a (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Cappy, WHERE"S THE BEEF


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 1, 2008)

well I'm goin on Larry's directions...at 195 I twisted a fork
in it....not an easy twist, and I ate what came off....pretty
much pot roast at that point, which really pissed me off.
so it's back on till the fork twists easily...

guru is fantastic...I bumped the pit temp up to
260 after I foiled, and that's what it is....


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Awaiting finished pics Sir


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2008)

so let's build a couple of sandwiches, Scottie style..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 2, 2008)

Mighty fine looking sammie there Cappy!


----------



## Unity (Mar 2, 2008)

So what do you think of pulled chuck?

--John


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 2, 2008)

Good lookin stuff Cappy.

Beef rib cook comin today


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2008)

John, to me it's pretty close to a smokey pot roast, but better
(I'm not a huge pot roast fan)....the sandwiches were excellent
and gave me a chance to eat a lot of thicker bbq sauces that
I don't use on pork.....it's a keeper...not quite as good as
I wanted it to be, and but still very good...I'll be doing more.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 2, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> John, to me it's pretty close to a smokey pot roast, but better
> (I'm not a huge pot roast fan)....the sandwiches were excellent
> and gave me a chance to eat a lot of thicker bbq sauces that
> I don't use on pork.....it's a keeper...not quite as good as
> I wanted it to be, and but still very good...I'll be doing more.



Jim did you add any rub to it after it was pulled??  Why didn't you try Rev's on it!  I told you that Rev's and Chuck ROCK!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 2, 2008)

no rub after...I must have forgot that from your email....I've got
plenty left to try Rev Marvins with....only got one bottle left and
I kind of guard it....lots of other open sauces I need to get rid of.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about.
Looked great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh YEAH... That'll do! 

 8)


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 2, 2008)

Good looking sandwich.  Like them rings too!


----------



## john a (Mar 3, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Good looking sandwich.  Like them rings too!



Yeah man, I thought they were the crowning touch.


----------

